# Melstrual sex?



## Machjo (Feb 2, 2018)

...


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Machjo said:


> Sorry for the title typo.
> 
> One evening, my wife somewhat shamefully told me that she wanted sex but was menstruating and would understand if I didn't want to do it. I just thought that if she was in the mood and I could do it, I could do it. I agreed and she asked again if I was sure, fearing that it might gross me out. Knowing that she really wanted it at the time (though she worried about what I'd think of it), I said I was. We did it.
> 
> She then discovered that menstrual sex alleviated her stomach cramps. That might be a reason she likes to do it more often now, though she still always seems ashamed when she asks. What have your experiences with this been? Is it common for menstrual sex to alleviate stomach cramps?


*Strange in that my first wife was that way! Took her a few years to ask for it! She seemed to be much more randier during her period!

I wasn't really a big fan of it at first, but I acquiesced her needs and desires, usually requiring cursory shower sex!*


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Machjo said:


> Sorry for the title typo.
> 
> One evening, my wife somewhat shamefully told me that she wanted sex but was menstruating and would understand if I didn't want to do it. I just thought that if she was in the mood and I could do it, I could do it. I agreed and she asked again if I was sure, fearing that it might gross me out. Knowing that she really wanted it at the time (though she worried about what I'd think of it), I said I was. We did it.
> 
> She then discovered that menstrual sex alleviated her stomach cramps. That might be a reason she likes to do it more often now, though she still always seems ashamed when she asks. What have your experiences with this been? Is it common for menstrual sex to alleviate stomach cramps?


They aren't "stomach" cramps, they are melstrual cramps.


----------



## Machjo (Feb 2, 2018)

...


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

I used to massage my wife's stomach with downward strokes to help relieve cramps years ago. It sometimes ended up with sex. Put down a towel, take a shower afterwards, whats the problem??

It's how God made women. Part of life. Assure your wife there is no problem and enjoy being with her.


----------



## Machjo (Feb 2, 2018)

FrazzledSadHusband said:


> I used to massage my wife's stomach with downward strokes to help relieve cramps years ago. It sometimes ended up with sex. Put down a towel, take a shower afterwards, whats the problem??
> 
> It's how God made women. Part of life. Assure your wife there is no problem and enjoy being with her.


If it helps her, it doesn't bother me at all. I think it bothers her more than it does me.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

I’m glad women don’t have to go into hiding anymore when they melstruate. 
Aren’t the cramps the worst in the first two days and that’s when the bleeding can be the heaviest? If it’s safe to do, why not. But I presume the only place where it can be done is the shower, for all the practical purposes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

If you really loved her you would give her oral!

Have you earned your red wings .


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

chillymorn69 said:


> If you really loved her you would give her oral!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you earned your red wings .




Blood doesn’t come out of the clitoris, last time I licked. Was her vagina upside down? 🧐


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

inmyprime said:


> Blood doesn’t come out of the clitoris, last time I licked. Was her vagina upside down? 🧐
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look up earning your red wings!

Google it.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

My wife and I had sex during her period. She enjoyed it. 

She tells me it’s “common knowledge” an orgasm helps relieve menstrual cramps, and passed from generation to generation. 

She said she and her sister were joking about it a few months ago in reference to a teenage relative having bad menstrual cramps. The joke was the mother should buy her a vibrator instead of muscle relaxants.

I remember back in the seventies a cute coworker asking me if I was a vampire. I said no! She was foreign, and said there must be some language mixup. So she described what she meant. She meant did I give oral to women on their period. Oh, but of course, yes.

Life was wild in Silicon Valley back in the seventies and eighties.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

inmyprime said:


> chillymorn69 said:
> 
> 
> > If you really loved her you would give her oral!
> ...


My girlfriend just tells me “the tide is in,no diving allowed”


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Odo likes to say, "there's nothing nature produces which soap and water can't wash away."


----------



## pragmaticGoddess (Nov 29, 2017)

I guess my H doesn’t love me that much! Refuses PIV during menstruation. Even if it’s the end bit. I will show him the meme though. Haha. That has actually happened but during PIV.


----------



## bmorehappy (Oct 18, 2017)

Machjo said:


> If it helps her, it doesn't bother me at all. I think it bothers her more than it does me.


Like your wife, while I do love sex on my period, I recognize underlying feelings of shame surrounding my period. Even in the face of my partner's willingness to engage in sex during menstruation and the pleasure I take in it and in his openness to it, those subtle feelings remain. 

After talking to my partner about it, we've narrowed it down to false beliefs I developed during childhood that persist today - the belief that periods are unclean, that women on their periods are unclean. 

You mentioned on another thread wanting to talk to your wife about your childhood issues/your addictions today. Perhaps this is a good way to get your wife talking about mental health and the way childhood experiences impact thoughts and behaviors. Ask her to think about the negative feelings she has surrounding her period and help her to try to pinpoint where these originated. Perhaps she got teased by a boy about her period, perhaps she observed something, perhaps it was something her mother/father said or implied. These are the sort of conversations I initiated to get my partner thinking about his/my childhood and how it affects us today. It has resulted in some really eye opening conversations and a growing interest in the topic of mental health that has allowed us to understand each other so much better.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

We never let her period get in the way of sex, and yes, I have gone down on her while she was on her period. Of course for that part she kept a tampon in there, but she discovered early on that an orgasm or two during that time completely got rid of her cramps.

Although, I must say, that every time her body changed over the years, it seemed to enhance our sex life. At this point, menopause is over, and the sexual liberation that came with the end of menopause is incredible. She initiates a good 50% of the time, we have more sex today than in our 30's. I thought that it would be "game over" in my 60's, now it seems that it keeps getting better. Guess when we hear bones breaking, we will stop.


----------



## Machjo (Feb 2, 2018)

...


----------



## Machjo (Feb 2, 2018)

chillymorn69 said:


> If you really loved her you would give her oral!
> 
> Have you earned your red wings .


She refused.


----------



## Machjo (Feb 2, 2018)

...


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Machjo said:


> She then discovered that menstrual sex alleviated her menstrual cramps. That might be a reason she likes to do it more often now, though she still always seems ashamed when she asks. What have your experiences with this been? Is it common for menstrual sex to alleviate menstrual cramps?


It definitely helped my wife, back in the day when she still had all of those parts.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I think it depends on the woman. My first GF liked it when I massaged her lower abdomen when she was menstruating. It relieved the cramping for her. She would ask me to do it. We had sex a few times when she was on her period but she was not really comfortable. She felt dirty down there and the scent made her uncomfortable.
None of my other GFs prior to my marriage wanted to even be looked at let alone touched while they were on their period.
My ex wife had real issues with the whole. Towards the end I wasn't allowed to touch her for two weeks before until two weeks after - lol
Most of the women I have been with post divorce were past this and never a problem. My last GF was still "active". She enjoyed sex during her period.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

bmorehappy said:


> After talking to my partner about it, we've narrowed it down to false beliefs I developed during childhood that persist today - the belief that periods are unclean, that women on their periods are unclean.


The ironic thing is that the reason we have monthly periods is to keep us clean, since we don't have heat cycles in the same way as many other mammals. It would help to prevent infections.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Satya said:


> Odo likes to say, "there's nothing nature produces which soap and water can't wash away."


Odo has never been sprayed by a skunk.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Odo has never been sprayed by a skunk.


:rofl:


----------

